# Schnur hängt am Stopper



## kepper (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich war jetzt schon ein paar mal angeln und hatte eigentlich keine größeren Probleme mit dem Auswerfen. Allerdings habe ich die letzten zwei Tage immer wieder Probleme gehabt, wenn ich den Stopperknoten so weit nach hinten verschieben musste, dass er beim Auswerfen auf der Rolle war. Dann hing nämlich immer die ablaufende Schnur am Stopperknoten (der noch auf der Rolle war) fest. Selbst mit kräftigerem Werfen kam ich nicht über diesen Widerstand hinweg. #c

Im Internet findet man leider nur Leute, bei denen der Stopper am Ring hängen bleibt (so weit kommts bei mir ja nichtmal). Bisher hatte ich immer die fertigen Stoffschnur-Stopper und einen Versuch mit einer dünneren monofilen Schnur. Leider halft beides nichts... 

Stelle ich mich einfach nur blöd an oder hat jemand einen Ratschlag?


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Hi, was Du evtl. versuchen könntest, wäre den Stopper beim Aufwickeln nach ganz unten auf der Spule zu legen, das hilft manchmal etwas.

Grüße JK


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Sers,

könntest entweder dazu über gehen dir selber die Stopper aus dünnerem Mono zu binden (Bau-Anleitungen findest du im I-Net zu Hauf), oder versuchst es mal mit Gummistoppern. 
Persöhnlich hatte ich mit Gummistoppern noch nie Probs beim Auswerfen, nur leider verrutschen die bei ein wenig Zug schon recht leicht.

Lg Roooobert #h

... oder legst die Wicklung nach unten... ;-P


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Es gibt diese Fadenschnurstopper in verschiedenen Größen, ich vermute du verwendest zu große, zu dicke.
Ganz läst sich dieser Effekt leider nicht ausschließen, nur minimieren in dem du halt möglichst feine Schnurstopper verwendest.

Jürgen


----------



## kepper (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was Du evtl. versuchen könntest, wäre den Stopper beim Aufwickeln nach ganz unten auf der Spule zu legen, das hilft manchmal etwas.



Ja, das war mein Work-around am Wasser. Aber ich fand das doch sehr umständlich auf Dauer. 

Wie gesagt, mit selbstgebundenem Stopper aus monofiler war es sogar noch schlimmer, da die Enden etwas "steifer" waren.

Die Größer der Stopperknoten könnte es sein...ich habe zwar immer noch die gleichen (das steht keine Größe drauf), aber ich werde vergleichsweise mal die von einem Kumpel probieren. Notfalls hole ich mir halt mal solche Gummistopper.... 

Danke schonmal!#6


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Die Gummistopper sind noch viel schlimmer zudem verstellen die sich dauernd und halten irgendwann gar nicht mehr!
Angepasste Größen von Fadenschnurstoppern kaufen und gut ist!
Es gibt diese meines Wissens nach in vier verschiedenen Größen, je nach Schnurstärke halt.
Der Effekt mit den abgeschnittenen Enden, dass sie häufig beim Wurf in den Rjngen "ruckeln", läßt sich auch vermeiden, komischerweise in dem sie nicht ganz kurz abgeschnitten werden, sondern man sie etwas länger stehen läßt, so 0,5-1cm lang, bei größeren (dickeren!) darf es auch 3cm sein.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Genau - passende Fadenstopper verwenden und nicht zu kurz abschneiden. Dann biegen sich die Enden sozusagen um und bilden keine "Verhakelungs-Haken".

Bei Ruckeln in den eigentlichen Ringen können auch die Ringe selbst bzw. deren Größe das Problem sein.

Weswegen ich Matchruten noch nie mochte und stattdessen zum leichten "Posieren" schon immer lieber ne leichte Float mit vergleichsweise größeren Ringen verwende (die geht, wenn's denn mal unbedingt sein muss, auch noch ganz gut mit Gummistoppern)

--> das Miniring-Matchgefuzzel ist einfach nix für mich. Zu wenig "Durchlass".

Und: Je leichter die Montage, desto hakeliger bzw. blockierender wirken sich unpassende Stopper beim Werfen aus.

Im Umkehrschluss: 

Beispielsweise mit richtig schweren (vorbebleiten) Weitwurf-Wagglern rupft es die Stopper noch eher von der Rolle und durch die Ringe (wobei die Wurfweite aber natürlich dann auch da leidet).

Kann also nicht nur an den eigentlichen Stoppern liegen, sondern eine Kombination aus mehreren Faktoren (Stoppertyp, Ringgröße, Montagengewicht usw.) sein.

Als ideal erachte ich möglichst kleine Fadenstopper (natürlich schon auf die jeweils verwendete Montage abgestimmt) plus kleine Laufperle direkt vor der Pose als Durchrutsch-Sicherung.

So kommt nur der kleine Fadenstopper durch die Ringe und auf die Rolle, kann aber dank der Perle trotzdem nicht durch die Schnurführung bzw. den Montagewirbel der Laufpose durchrutschen.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*



kepper schrieb:


> Stelle ich mich einfach nur blöd an oder hat jemand einen Ratschlag?



Da stimmt eine Kleinigkeit an deinem Setup noch nicht.
Ich fische selber Matchruten und verwende Stopper aus Monofil,
läuft reibungslos .
Funzt auch bei leichten ,1,5g Montagen.

Um dir weiter zu helfen müsste ich aber wissen wie dein Setup aussieht.:m


----------



## grubenreiner (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Einen ganz wichtigen Punkt haben alle hier bisher vergessen:

Du darfst die Enden des Schnurstoppers nicht zu kurz schneiden. Je kürzer je steifer, je hakeliger. So ca. 1-2 cm dürfen die schon noch haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

@grubenreiner, guten Morgen, schau mal in Beitrag 6 und 7!

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Einen ganz wichtigen Punkt haben alle hier bisher vergessen:
> 
> Du darfst die Enden des Schnurstoppers nicht zu kurz schneiden. Je kürzer je steifer, je hakeliger. So ca. 1-2 cm dürfen die schon noch haben.



Das ist bei Stoppern aus Mono definitiv zu lang.:q


----------



## kepper (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Mein Kumpel hatte leider die gleichen Stopper wie ich, daher konnte ich es nicht probieren ob es daran liegt. Ich habe mir jetzt damit geholfen, den Knoten extrem fest zu ziehen, damit er schmaler wird. Das hat ein wenig geholfen, aber auf Dauer werde ich mich wohl nach kleineren Stoppern umsehen. 

Danke für die Ratschläge!


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Vorsicht mit überstrammem Gewalt-Anziehen - je nach Schnurstärke beschädigst Du dann evtl. Deine Schnur bzw. verpasst der Schnur einen schwächenden Knick (vor allem bei dünnen Hauptschnüren)

--> auch da gilt sozusagen: nach fest kommt ab. Ich weiß halt nicht, wie stark Du da reinhufst, von daher warne ich lieber mal.

Daher: Den Stopper so anziehen, dass er gut auf der Schnur hält und nicht verrutscht. Aber auf keinen Fall stärker mit roher Gewalt. 

Bei superschweren Montagen (die den Stopper beim Einschlag evtl. verschieben) lieber zwei Stopperknoten direkt normal nach- bzw. aneinander setzen als nur einen fetten und den abartig anziehen.

Besorg Dir einfach Fadenstopper in verschiedenen Größen bzw. Fadenstärken - die Dinger sind nicht teuer und normalerweise in jedem Angelladen zu bekommen. 

Die sind für Dich als Anfänger erstmal am einfachsten zu montieren, da vorgebunden auf so nem Röhrchen (Perlen sind zumeist auch noch mit dabei).

Wenn Du dann mehr Erfahrung hast, kannst Du Dir die Dinger mit etwas Übung dann auch selbst binden - einfach passendes Garn plus Perlen zulegen. 

Ne Bindeanleitung gibt es z. B. auf der bekannten Angelknoten-Page.

Ach ja: 

Vor dem Verschieben von Stoppern (egal ob nu Garn, Mono oder Gummi) immer die Schnur an der entsprechenden Stelle anfeuchten (vor allem bei längeren "Schiebestrecken" entlang der Schnur) - das erleichtert das Verschieben und vermeidet Reibungshitze, die die Schnur beschädigen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*

Also ich lecke nicht meterweise meine Schnur ab, langsam mit Gefühl verschieben geht auch, man spürt es sogar zwischen den Fingern wenn es zu heiß wird.

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur hängt am Stopper*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> 
> Vor dem Verschieben von Stoppern (egal ob nu Garn, Mono oder Gummi) immer die Schnur an der entsprechenden Stelle anfeuchten (vor allem bei längeren "Schiebestrecken" entlang der Schnur) - das erleichtert das Verschieben und vermeidet Reibungshitze, die die Schnur beschädigen kann.



|good:

Ich versuche mal zu beschreiben wie ich das mache.
Als Schnur nehme ich einen Diameter kleiner als die Hauptschnur.
Einen Schlaufenknoten mit 4 Wicklungen verwende ich.
Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt :
Beim zuziehen muss die Hauptschnur stramm gezogen sein,das ist etwas verzwickt.
Du hast dann Praktisch die Hauptschnur mit einen Ende des Stoppers in der einen Hand und das andere Ende der Hauptschnur vom Stopper in der anderen .
Viel Spucke vor dem zuziehen auf den Stopperknoten.!
Am besten ein Ende des Stopperknotens mit den Zähnen packen und dann an der gespannten Hauptschnur zuziehen bis der Knoten ordentlich zugezogen ist.
Die Enden lasse ich ca. 0,5 cm lang.
Hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich ,sonst versuche ich es mal mit Bildern.


----------

